# Need help!!!



## Reaper (Mar 7, 2021)

First off thanks for having me I have very serious question I am a greenhorn whatever you want to call it very new beginner started my very first batch of Vikings blood with cherries raisins honey and hibiscus tea I used the lav d47 yeast and spring water! Last night she exploded and I just started it last night also my question is can I refill with water put more yeast in and restart or do I have to scrap everything please help


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

This should be moved to the home brewing sub-forum.

Actually, I would suggest trying the Mead Forum at Homebrew Talk. There is a lot more activity and experience there.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Moved. But while we are at it, How much of the D47 did you use? I put in 1 packet per 5 gallon carboy. I suspect you can add water and honey as necessary to fill the fermenter and adjust the SG back to where it should be. I lost a gallon when I stirred down my first batch and had something resembling the eruption of Mt. Vesuvius. Also check the operation of your airlock, just in case it isn't working correctly.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Agree with JW. It will be fine. I would add a blow off tube until it settles down. I doubt you will have to add more yeast! J


----------



## MajorJC (Apr 13, 2013)

I second the blow off tube. I once had a blow off tube going from a 5 gallon carboy into a 1 gallon jug and it still flooded the bottom of my fermentation chamber. That was a dark porter.


----------



## Reaper (Mar 7, 2021)

Wow so I'm supposed to only use half the packet for a gallon?? What will happen if I used a full one???


----------



## Reaper (Mar 7, 2021)

I moved it to a 5 gallon bucket and added two gallons of water


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I hope you adjusted you SG with additional honey or else the Viking's Blood is going to be very dry with a low alcohol content.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

Reaper said:


> Wow so I'm supposed to only use half the packet for a gallon?? What will happen if I used a full one???


No problem.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Not an issue if you use too much yeast, except that it may be too lively as you discovered. I suppose it could give off a yeasty flavor initially, but that will go away with age. I use 1/4 packet for 1 gallon and even that is overkill. In a good environment, the yeasts go forth and multiply in serious numbers. J


----------



## jimbo3 (Jun 7, 2015)

Don't worry about it, just clean up the mess. I've had several homebrew beers blow the lid off the fermenter. An overactive fermentation is always better than an underactive one.


----------



## jimbo3 (Jun 7, 2015)

Reaper said:


> I moved it to a 5 gallon bucket and added two gallons of water


You just diluted with water by what, 40%? Why?


----------

